# Pontiac 455 crank strength



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm puttin together a 462/455 and I know that Pontiac rods are weak but how much will a stock Pontiac cast crank hold up too?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They will take alot of HP, just not alot of RMPs. Keep the revs down and don't spin it to hard and it'll be fine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out the pyforumsonline and go to the "street" or "race" sections for tips. 455 cranks are heavy duty units. The current "hot ticket" is putting a stroker crank in a 400 (keeping the small journals) and getting the cubes that way. The big, 3.25 mains on the 455 crank don't hold up as well as the smaller 3.00 mains on the stroker cranks in higher RPM conditions. (oil starvation on the bigger bearing). Some folks have turned down the journals on stock 455 cranks and put them in 1000+ HP engines, so, I wouldn't worry too much about its strength!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Pontiac cranks are strong units' Arma steel / Nodular iron items are way to go. Check out Rock and Roll engineering for tips and advice power poncho motors. Alot of myths dispelled on there about weak / strong points on Pontiacs also Nunzi engineering. I had a hi po built 350ci Ponty in a Firebird Formula that revved for fun with the right bits.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with GT....both R&R and Nunzi's are good sources.....Nunzi has been into Pontiacs since before GTO's..a LONG time.


----------

